# Topics > Related topics > Open source >  Flyte, open source cloud native machine learning and data processing platform, Union Systems Inc., Bellevue, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Union Systems Inc.

Developer - Lyft, Inc.

flyte.org

twitter.com/FlyteOrg

Creator and Chair - Ketan Umare

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing Flyte: A Cloud Native Machine Learning and Data Processing Platform"

by Allyson Gale and Ketan Umare
January 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lyft releases Flyte, a platform for maintaining AI workflows"

by Kyle Wiggers
January 7, 2020

----------

